# OT: Best Pizza in town?



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Things are slow, so I figured now is as good a time as any for this topic.

I happen to be pretty fond of American Dream my self.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

AMerican dream is good, a place in Lake Oswego think it's called Flying Pie? Coworker just reminded me the original Flying Pie is on SE. Stark.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

1- DeNicolas-35th and Powell-Classic Deep Dish Old School Style
1a- American Dream-Bong Water Hippy Style


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I like greasy... give me Rocco's by Powell books downtown... or actually the Doubledeckeroni at Old Chicago is mighty fine.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I like the Meat Delite from Papa Murphy's.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Pizzicato, several locations in Portland.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I've heard that these guys are pretty good.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Yep Flying pie is great, the Pepperoni slices are like 1/4 inch thick..makes my mouth water and gives me heartburn all at once.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Flying Pie is awesome, I also like Pizza Schmizza


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Hotlips is easily the best pizza in town. Easily.

I can't believe anybody would say Pizza Schmizza over Hotlips. I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

DiGiorno is still my favorite frozen pizza, though. :yes:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> Hotlips is easily the best pizza in town. Easily.
> 
> I can't believe anybody would say Pizza Schmizza over Hotlips. I just threw up in my mouth a little.


Never actually had Hotlips Pizza


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Never actually had Hotlips Pizza


You've got to try it. 

Accuardi's Old Town Pizza is another really good one.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> You've got to try it.
> 
> Accuardi's Old Town Pizza is another really good one.


To be fair also, they said town, not which town...Where I live my choces are Pizza Schmizza, Godfathers and Dominos


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Schilly said:


> To be fair also, they said town, not which town...Where I live my choces are Pizza Schmizza, Godfathers and Dominos


Pizza Schmizza and Dominos are the pizzas I get. Both are great.


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

Hmmm, don't know the Portland pizza scene that well, but down in Salem I would have to say that Wallery's has the pizza in town. Go a little further out to Independence and the Mustang from Mendi's Pizza is a thing of beauty. Of course out here on the drier side of the state where I currently reside, the nearest pizza place is a good 45 minutes away.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

wow i'm so happy to see another person that knows of Denicolas

my family has been goin there for decades

EASILY the best pizza in town

large combination!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> wow i'm so happy to see another person that knows of Denicolas
> 
> my family has been goin there for decades
> 
> ...


Love a good pizza, where is this place? Couldn't find it on the net. Plus now I have to see if it beats Flying Pie in my book.


----------



## chevelle (Feb 8, 2004)

ABM said:


> I've heard that these guys are pretty good.


Besides the location on Stark, there is also one in Gresham on Burnside across from Gresham HS. They are so good! Toppings galore!!! I've swear, I got a pepperoni and sausage pizza there and the toppings were an inch and a half thick. 

But has anyone heard of Carlino's in the Troutdale/Fairview area? They are pretty much right across the street from the Multnomah Greyhound Park on Halsey and 223rd. Its by far the best!!!

:woot:


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Flying Pie:

Stromboli or the Miss Piggy





8< ---------------------( CUT THREAD HERE )-----------------------


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Favorite pizza is very subjective. I'm not particularly fond of either Flying Pie or Hot Lips although I know many are. Pizza Caboose is good imo.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

For us old-schoolers, who remember when Pietro's used to own this town (along with Shakey's) with some of the best pizza I've ever tasted, there's Papa Pete's Pizza in Castle Rock, WA and Longview, WA. They come the closest to the original Pietro's recipe that I've been able to find, and in a close 2nd is Fultano's Pizza in Canby.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> But has anyone heard of Carlino's in the Troutdale/Fairview area? They are pretty much right across the street from the Multnomah Greyhound Park on Halsey and 223rd. Its by far the best!!!


Wow a drunken friend was rambling about this place a week ago or so. I kinda blew him off as being the drunk moron he was acting like. Now I got two spots to check out.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

riehldeal said:


> wow i'm so happy to see another person that knows of Denicolas
> 
> my family has been goin there for decades
> 
> ...


Hey, I think that was the pizza we'd get when I would visit my dad.. The pizza was the best part of the visit.. 

Isn't there one in Beaverton? Who knows, that was a few ... scratch that.. that was a long time ago..


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

I haven't lived in Portland in 18 years....

but at the time, my favorites were Denicola's and Nonna Emelia's.


Hung out a lot at a place in Mt. Park - right off of Capital Hwy, although I can't for the life of me remember the name of it. It was a chain, and my friends and I would always order the "Artist". I went for the company, not for the pizza - maybe that's why I can't remember the name....


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

That's 3 votes for Denicola's! We Win! Large Combo, it's the best on earth! PS- I can't believe someone said Dominoes was there Favorite! WOW!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Abby's in Woodburn (they *own* Southern Oregon for thin-crust pizza) is good.
Giovanni's is Beaverton is really good too.

I used to love Pietro's and Shakey's when I was little, but I can barely remember Shakey's, and haven't had real Pietro's in years.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

I like most of the aforementioned spots, the one I would add to the list--though, generally I dislike the area--is Escape From New York, located on NW 23rd St. Excellent pizza and very reasonably priced... but don't walk in there with your cell phone to your ear!!!:biggrin:


----------



## chevelle (Feb 8, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Wow a drunken friend was rambling about this place a week ago or so. I kinda blew him off as being the drunk moron he was acting like. Now I got two spots to check out.


Yeah, its a little hole in the wall joint but they have great buffalo wings and sandwiches too. I'll be curious what you think about it if you try it out.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Escape From New York, located on NW 23rd St. Excellent pizza and very reasonably priced... but don't walk in there with your cell phone to your ear


WOW can't believe I forgot Escape from NY...haha try the cell phone thing their reponse is hilarious.


----------



## lalooska (Jan 17, 2004)

riehldeal said:


> wow i'm so happy to see another person that knows of Denicolas
> 
> my family has been goin there for decades
> 
> ...


I washed dishes there when I was in High School. Free food to all employees while you were working. I'd walk in the door and order either a lasagna, or a pizza. No idea how I didn't gain a ton of weight. Excellent food.

I also like Mama Maria's on 52nd & Powell. They cut their pizza into tiny bites size pieces and before you know it, you've eaten most of a large in one sitting. Their meat lovers is great.


----------



## lalooska (Jan 17, 2004)

chris_in_pdx said:


> For us old-schoolers, who remember when Pietro's used to own this town (along with Shakey's) with some of the best pizza I've ever tasted, there's Papa Pete's Pizza in Castle Rock, WA and Longview, WA. They come the closest to the original Pietro's recipe that I've been able to find, and in a close 2nd is Fultano's Pizza in Canby.


Another post for me...

Just had Gallucci's in Lincoln City. Closest thing to pietro's (there's one in Milwaukie) I've had. Excellent.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Storyteller said:


> but at the time, my favorites were Denicola's and Nonna Emelia's.



THAT'S IT! Nonna Emelia's.. My bad.. Damn, getting old and blaming desert storm sydrom really plays a toll on the old memory skills..


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

In Salem... my favorites are:

Tie:
1) Papa's Pizza - South Salem :greatjob:
1) Paddington's Pizza - South Salem :wave:

3) Walery's Pizza - West Salem :meditate:


Right Dan???


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> WOW can't believe I forgot Escape from NY...haha try the cell phone thing their reponse is hilarious.


:rofl:

I knew someone would understand! :cheers:


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Old Chicago!!!!!!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Storyteller said:


> Hung out a lot at a place in Mt. Park - right off of Capital Hwy, although I can't for the life of me remember the name of it. It was a chain, and my friends and I would always order the "Artist". I went for the company, not for the pizza - maybe that's why I can't remember the name....


I've been racking my brain all day, and finally remembered the name:

Sunshine Pizza Exchange

Not that anybody really cares.....


----------



## Phatguysrule (Jul 5, 2005)

Pappa Murphy's is tough to beat... But Flying Pie does it. Man that stuff is good. :rbanana:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Haven't lived in Portland since High School....

Hot Lips was always a favorite.....I have a special place for HomeCourt Pizza...the Murray Hill one closed, but do they still have the one across from Jesuit? Damn good Hawaiian pizza.....I remember the 1990 Blazers-Suns Playoffs there...hah....that was tight....

Taste of New York..pretty good....Pizzicotto, not bad either....

For some reason, I liked Izzy's Pizza...their pizza was "sweeter" than other places...plus I had friends that worked there that hooked free stuff up. Woo!

Giovanni's was always good....

What about that place that was in scholls or something but had to move to SE because they caused too much traffic? I wanna try that....supposed to be the bomb.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Storyteller said:


> I've been racking my brain all day, and finally remembered the name:
> 
> Sunshine Pizza Exchange
> 
> Not that anybody really cares.....



WOOOO!

There was one on Scholls Ferry Road...I had several birthday parties there!!!! I kicked *** at Spyhunter...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Giovanni's is downtown beaverton great pizza 

Pizza Schimizza is the best chain pizza


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

My favorites are:
Flying Pie (hands down, the best in town)
Amalfies (I might not have spelled it right)
Carlinos (Troutdale, as mentioned before)
Julianos (in Vancouver)

Has anyone ever had a bad pizza? I love pizza, its always good, some are just better than the others.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Well, I don't eat in Portland...ever, so I can't compare to Flying Pizza and those others, but I will say what I know. I'm from Monmouth (near Salem) and Mendi's is pretty darn good...it's what I've had growing up. However, I'm now down in Corvallis for school and have many more brands (especially chain's) to choose form. American Dream is okay but not as good as my hometown Mendi's. 

However, WOODSTOCKS is the best Pizza that I've ever had. Have any of you guys had Woodstocks? How does it compare....it's really good pizza IMO.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> My favorites are:
> Flying Pie (hands down, the best in town)
> *Amalfies (I might not have spelled it right)*
> Carlinos (Troutdale, as mentioned before)
> Julianos (in Vancouver)


I was just gonna post about Almafi's. They are right down the block from me.

I walk up all the time and get their pizza. It's really great. I dig the square pieces!



> Has anyone ever had a bad pizza? I love pizza, its always good, some are just better than the others.


I was once told that Pizza is like sex: Even when it's bad, it's still pretty damn good.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

Flying Pie is hands down the best - by far.

Next is Nona's

Woodstocks is great in Corvallis - as long as you get sliced almonds on it! A couple of ex-managers opened up a place in Hillsboro and N Plains called Pizza in Paradise which is very similar.

Round or Pizzacato is the best chain - both good but decidedly different.

Sunshine was great - grew up on it and Shakey's but what's sort of the same is Papa's Pizza in Beaverton or where ever else they are.

Old Town used to be awesome but I haven't been there for ever.

This isn't my opinion - this is fact!!! :woot:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

is pizza in paradise any good?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Pizzicato, several locations in Portland.


I live in SF, but when I visite the folks at the ol' homestead, usually a Pizzacato or two is on the menu for the first night... up and down their menu, it's my all time favorite. 

I usually pick one up on my way out of town too. Bellisimo!

STOMP


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Bellagios in Gresham is pretty good. Expensive, but good.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

HearToTemptYou said:


> I was just gonna post about Almafi's. They are right down the block from me.
> 
> I walk up all the time and get their pizza. It's really great. I dig the square pieces!
> 
> ...


Is Amalfi's on Fremont (near Stanich's), around 50th (or thereabouts)?


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

mgb said:


> Bellagios in Gresham is pretty good. Expensive, but good.


There's a Bellagio's at the first floor of my apartment building (just off the Goose Hollow MAX stop). I like their pizza a lot, but didn't want to risk putting it on my list for fear of being laughed at. But hey, they knock off 2 dollars for carry-out if you say you live in the apartments.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Back _in the day_, I remember when my buddies (the Mustang 5) and I would trek down to Shakey's in Lake Grove off of Boone's Ferry Rd. after the Friday night home Lakeridge High football games.

OK, I can't say that I was particularly impressed with the Pizza. However, what I *do* remember was that one of our "trademark" actions was, right before we left the joint, we'd load the jukebox up with about 1/2 dozen playings of Don Ho's _Tiny Bubbles_ - one right after another. :laugh:

OK, so we were kids.... :whoknows:


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

ABM said:


> OK, I can't say that I was particularly impressed with the Pizza. However, what I *do* remember was that one of our "trademark" actions was, right before we left the joint, we'd load the jukebox up with about 1/2 dozen playings of Don Ho's _Tiny Bubbles_ - one right after another. :laugh:



eewwwww, what a rebel, ABM.. 

ha ha.. That would sound like a half hour of hell.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

CanJohno said:


> Is Amalfi's on Fremont (near Stanich's), around 50th (or thereabouts)?


It's on 47th and Fremont.


----------



## Skelton (May 18, 2003)

I've always been partial to Oasis Pizza up near the corner of 23rd and Burnside. BBQ Chicken pizza was obscenely good. Always liked Escape from NY pizza. Are they still on NW23rd near Kornblatt's?

Rocco's is definitely a contender, but these are dated memories. Haven't been back home in PDX in years.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

HearToTemptYou said:


> It's on 47th and Fremont.


Thank you, sir, I'm going to have to run up there and try some of their pizza. I just live right down the way (38th and Prescott).


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

CanJohno said:


> Thank you, sir, I'm going to have to run up there and try some of their pizza. I just live right down the way (38th and Prescott).


No kidding.

You are right in my neighborhood.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Silver Dollar on NW 21st has a good BBQ Chicken pizza.

Wall St. Pizza in downtown Gresham is good too.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Silver Dollar is the ultimate "Northwest" pizza -- the Hoss (we get it with shrimp; I always make the bad joke of calling it a "Sea Hoss") is massive -- 10lbs or so of toppings. An amazing pizza experience. And their crust is pretty good, too!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

HearToTemptYou said:


> I was just gonna post about Almafi's. They are right down the block from me.
> 
> I walk up all the time and get their pizza. It's really great. I dig the square pieces!
> 
> ...


Slightly OT for this OT, my stepfather used to own Favourites Bakery at 47th and Fremont, and now owns the building it was in and has tenants there, there's a jewelry store, coffee shop, and a new bakery, Criollo, that is pretty good. Have you ever been to it or to Favourites when it was around?


----------



## Kopay (Jun 28, 2005)

Giuseppe's off of Stark in Gresham has the best pizza I've ever eaten. Their House Special is awesome. I put on a few pounds workin night shift and eating that stuff every Friday. It was worth every pound.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Why hasn't anybody nominated Domino's?


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Giuseppe's is quite good Kopay... I must agree. Reminds me a bit of a place called Pizza Peddler that is now long gone. Beer&Basketball... Mainstreet does have some good pizza too... quite the garlic-olive-oil taste to it like that Italian place at the Rosegarden. The poor beer selection at Mainstreet ruins the experience for me though. =)

Worst pizza for me was at BJ's. Just never found anything I liked... but I am not a big pizza-pie guy.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Paxil said:


> Worst pizza for me was at BJ's. Just never found anything I liked... but I am not a big pizza-pie guy.


BJ's might have the worst pizza but they have the best GIANT stuff bake potato! These things are huge! Plus they have three cheeses, brocoli, chicken top with alfredo sauce. Unfortunately they close not only the one in Gresham on Burnside but also the one on 122nd&Stark. The closest one to me now is near Loyd center. They also have a nice selection of house beer if you are into that.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

tlong said:


> Why hasn't anybody nominated Domino's?


Yeah, good call... 

Also, why hasn't anybody nominated the pizza I left in my freezer for eight years, defrosted, ate and got E-Coli from?


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

You know, I have to say there are a few places I find pretty awful in terms of 'za quality - and two of them have been offered up as "best in town." Please, as a former New Yorker (where bad pizza is grounds for a beating), all I can say, is please, please, don't confuse decent pizza with what's clearly unacceptable. 

BAD PIZZA: 

Domino's (not worth the box it's shipped in)
Round Table (ok, no one mentioned this one - but dare I ask "can I get the non-cardboard flavored crust? thanks...")
Rocco's (it's often cold! --- inexcusable)
Silver Dollar (at least it's warm, but the cheese has no taste!)
BJ's (this place sucks, period)

BEST SLICE ON THE GO 

Escape From New York (plain and simple - just your thin-crust, good basic ingredients with tasty tomato sauce)
Hot Lips (in Portland, you can't go far without reading the word "organic" - and here's a place that pours that over a slice of pie)
Schmizza (kind of an also-ran behind the two above, but it's good, especially the one on the MAX line near Pioneer Square - it's so busy you know the stuff's fresh)

BEST SIT-DOWN-FOR-A-PIE-WITH-FRIENDS-AND-FAMILY

Old Town Pizza (sort of the Chicago version of EFNY - not too fancy, but goooood)
Flying Pie (nice family style place with really good pies)
DeNicola's (love the nice big air pockets in the crust - lets you know that each pie is unique)

BEST CRAZY PIE

Oasis (if you're ok with artichoke hearts, sun-dried tomatoes, grilled chicken and sprouts, here's a slice factory for you)
American Pie (I have to admit, I know this place only on reputation, but what I hear is that it's great for the funky pizza lover in you)
It's a Beautiful Pizza (if you're looking for a tossed salad and a Chinese stir-fry heaped on a pesto covered dough, you've come to the right place...)
Bella Faccia (on Alberta - I don't see the point in vegan pizza myself, but if you do, BF has what you need). 

There's lots of places y'all mentioned I don't know. I'll keep them in mind if I'm ever hankering for a slice and the name crosses my field of vision. 

And as for the pizza is like sex, there's good and there's better, I'd counter, that pizza is like wine - there's good and there's Thunderbird.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Kopay said:


> Giuseppe's off of Stark in Gresham has the best pizza I've ever eaten. Their House Special is awesome. I put on a few pounds workin night shift and eating that stuff every Friday. It was worth every pound.


Giuseppe's pizza is good, and their bar is a fun place to put down a few drinks.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

New Yorkers always get this hard-on for berating pizza joints in the NW. It's sad, really. It's like most things in New York (including their sports teams) - overpriced and underperforming.

Give me Silver Dollar over a flimsy-*** piece of paper topped with tomato soup any day.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

gambitnut said:


> Slightly OT for this OT, my stepfather used to own Favourites Bakery at 47th and Fremont, and now owns the building it was in and has tenants there, there's a jewelry store, coffee shop, and a new bakery, Criollo, that is pretty good. Have you ever been to it or to Favourites when it was around?


Some of my earliest memories are walking down to Favorites bakery on Saturday mornings with either my mother or father.

When Favorites shut down, I was very sad. It was bad enough losing Roses Ice Cream* a few years earlier.



*In the same neighborhood just a couple blocks down, there use to be a great Ice Cream place called "Roses". During the summers I would walk down there at least once a week and get some of the best ice cream I've ever had. Then one summer, the place didn't reopen like it always had. A couple of years passed, and the building was torn down. Now a bank sits in it's place and it looks totally wrong. The Corner of 45th and Fremont will always be the home of Roses as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

BlazerCaravan said:


> New Yorkers always get this hard-on for berating pizza joints in the NW. It's sad, really. It's like most things in New York (including their sports teams) - overpriced and underperforming.
> 
> Give me Silver Dollar over a flimsy-*** piece of paper topped with tomato soup any day.


Oh, he said "hard-on"! How bold! How vivid! How unabashedly heathen! 

No, what's sad is the pathetic crap that passes for pizza west of the Mississippi River. Fortunately, Portland has a few aforementioned exceptions. Silver Dollar obviously not being one of them.  

Overpriced and underperforming pretty well covers a lot of New York (the housing, especially), but they don't apply to the pizza.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Paxil said:


> Worst pizza for me was at BJ's. Just never found anything I liked... but I am not a big pizza-pie guy.


Oh man, I'm glad I'm not the only one that feels this way.

I take back when I said about about pizza never being bad. BJ's was not only the worst pizza I've ever had, it's some of the worst food I've ever had.

I would make a bad joke about the name of the place (which is "BJ's") but I think the quality of their pizza blows enough on it's own.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

At Dantes, I had a slice of Pepperoni at 2am on saturday while checking out women, listening to cool band and drinking a cocktail. Pretty good pizza, nice size and decent price ($3.00 for a slice). Can't beat that, if you're partying out on the town.

Also, Fultanos in Canby, as previously mentioned, is the best pizza I have had outside of Portland.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Public Defender said:


> Oh, he said "hard-on"! How bold! How vivid! How unabashedly heathen!


Oh, stuff it. This is a thread about pizza on a sports forum, not me cursing in church. I like Silver Dollar pizza; that alone should tell you I have no taste! 

It's all subjective; Oregonian natives have been raised on a certain kind of pizza. New Yorkers have been raised on their pizza, *and* the ingrained elitism of the Northeast pizza makers. It's just something we west of the Mississippi have learned to deal with. 

And I *like* the taste of the cheese on a Wyatt Earp 8-cheese pizza from Silver Dollar. You simply have no tastebuds if you can't grasp its subtleties.


----------



## BeaverMaz (Jan 6, 2003)

> However, WOODSTOCKS is the best Pizza that I've ever had. Have any of you guys had Woodstocks? How does it compare....it's really good pizza IMO.



Woodstock's and Flying Pie are the two best pizza's I have ever had. There is a place in Hillsboro called Pizza in Paradise that is owned by a guy who used to work at Woodstock's and their pizza is a close third.

Full disclosure: I used to work at Woodstock's but I thought it was my favorite before I worked there.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

> And I *like* the taste of the cheese on a Wyatt Earp 8-cheese pizza from Silver Dollar. You simply have no tastebuds if you can't grasp its subtleties.


I'll accept that I have no taste buds, so long as the topic of elitists and their ** DELETED ** can be retired.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

You guys are nuts.

Going 5 pages talking about Pizza...


----------



## Kopay (Jun 28, 2005)

RoseCity said:


> At Dantes, I had a slice of Pepperoni at 2am on saturday while checking out women, listening to cool band and drinking a cocktail. Pretty good pizza, nice size and decent price ($3.00 for a slice). Can't beat that, if you're partying out on the town.QUOTE]
> 
> Being wasted at 2am with the munchies will have that effect on your tastebuds. :biggrin:


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Old Town Pizza, Escape from New York and Billagios are my fave.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

BlazerCaravan said:


> New Yorkers always get this hard-on for berating pizza joints in the NW. It's sad, really. It's like most things in New York (including their sports teams) - overpriced and underperforming.
> 
> Give me Silver Dollar over a flimsy-*** piece of paper topped with tomato soup any day.


They probably say the same thing about us and beer. 

:cheers:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

pizza in paradise is pretty good just had a slice of the harbor and a smaller slice of pepperoni, the crust is great


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Sorry to be so late in replying here.

I am a pizza conneseur of sorts and I vote for:

1. Vincente's Gourmet on 19th & SE Hawthorne
2. Woodstock's (Corvallis) - staple for 4 years!
3. Flying Pie

All - make my mouth drool.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

One I forgot but is also really good is Lucky Lab in Multnomah Village.

They have an option for spicy pizza sauce that actually has a real kick to it.

The beer there is marginal but fortunately they feature a guest tap which usually is pretty good.


----------

